# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  biomed ugl. .can someone please help

## habib1992

Anyone heard or used this

----------


## big nath

Hey mate any luck with the biomed gear?any good? I have got there test 500 so im just wondering the quality of this lab

----------


## habib1992

Its g2g

----------


## Toloosz

Friend had it they were garbage imo i threw there dbol out i domt know what that junk was stay away

----------

